# es soll sich mit der Lotion einreiben?



## Valnir Aesling (15. März 2009)

Tag!


habe schon öfters hier gelesen es soll sich mit der lotion einreiben etc, insbesondere der Avatar des Users Dracun.

was hat es damit auf sich? ich bin ja gern ein Insider und wollte das mal wissen.




Danke!


----------



## Night falls (15. März 2009)

Zitat aus "Das Schweigen der Lämmer"
Sagt der Entführer zu seinem Opfer was in ner Grube sitzt.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (15. März 2009)

brauche mehr infos about lotion!


----------



## Syane (15. März 2009)

In Southpark gibt es auch eine Parodie auf genanntes Filmzitat, wo Erik Cartman in seinem zimmer sizt und seine Puppe in einem Tiefem loch im Zimmer "gefangen" hält ...


Im schweigen der Lämmer lässt der Entführer der gefangenen Frau einen Korb mit einer "lotion" hinunter in das Loch und sagt besagten Satz zu ihr :>


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2009)

im endeffekt fast richtig mit schweigen der lämmer aber der genaue bezug is dieser hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fand des einfach so göttlich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 © by Ruthe wie bei mir im Ava auch hin geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (16. März 2009)

irgendwie finde ich ja ne pm hätte es auch getan..


----------



## nalcarya (16. März 2009)

Ist mir gestern abend aufgefallen, dass das Zitat auch in WotLK drin ist.

Wenn man in der Boreanischen Tundra als Hordler eines der ersten Quests macht, das wo es darum geht arme, doofe Peons aus Spinnennetzen zu befreien, dann sagen die (zumindest in der englischen Version) "_Why it want me to put da lotion in da basket? Me no like da lotion._" und laufen weg ^.^


----------



## Alion (16. März 2009)

Valnir schrieb:


> brauche mehr infos about lotion!



Feuchtigkeitscreme

tipp guck dir Schweigen der Lämmer an, dann wirst du es verstehen.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (16. März 2009)

Danke habt mir weitergeholfen nun habe ichs verstanden.


----------



## Frostnova (16. März 2009)

der spruch kommt übrigends auch, wenn ihr in düsterbruch das ogergerbemittel stibitz. da heisst es dann fast wortgenau "es lege das gerbemittel zurück in den korb" ^^


----------

